# Rate this FULL interaction (with what i consider a really hot chick) that led to being ghosted



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

She has my ideal body type, she seems flirty and into me RIGHT well ended up going no where. THIS TYPE OF CONVO HAPPENS ALL THE TIME


EDIT: nvm


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

I was flaked on by 2 girls this week...idk why you’re texting them so much keep texting for logistics.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

more thugmaxxing bro


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

I think i could of slayed her tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

It doesn’t matter how good you look you’ll get flaked on as long as you’re in the game. It’s brutal but that’s why you keep talking to new girls. You can’t get mad at a dog for barking.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

and brutal tattoo/smv pill / sex appeal pill


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She has my ideal body type, she seems flirty and into me RIGHT well ended up going no where. THIS TYPE OF CONVO HAPPENS ALL THE TIME
> 
> View attachment 1255936
> View attachment 1255937
> ...


Your not alone I think its better if you get the number and facetime. On snap its worse than tinder once again your competing with hundreds of guys. facetime cuts a lot fo the bs out


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

btw bro can u pm me pics of urself for a bumble experiment, I bet I can slay w my game unironically


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> It doesn’t matter how good you look you’ll get flaked on as long as you’re in the game. It’s brutal but that’s why you keep talking to new girls. You can’t get mad at a dog for barking.


yeah its just crazxy the amount of flirty/attention/ quadruple texting she was giving me on bumble, then as soon as I verified over Snap I was real BAM GONE total ghosting. like WTF


And NO its not cause in my snaps I am ugly the snaps I send girls are always in the same lighting (ideal hollow cheek lighting) and pics I've posted here that u guys say I look good


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 4, 2021)

Blackpilled again. Shows how looks matter. Decent looking girl engages first and snaps Chad.


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Aug 4, 2021)

Need to have bad boy nigger personality. Sex appeal vibes off the jump


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> more thugmaxxing bro


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She has my ideal body type, she seems flirty and into me RIGHT well ended up going no where. THIS TYPE OF CONVO HAPPENS ALL THE TIME
> 
> 
> EDIT: i forgot to
> ...


She looks bitchy you should’ve told her off not being a dog doing whatever she barks have some self respect you’re too gl for this


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

Had date lined up tonight with a hot blonde. She left the date because I showed up late. But a girl I banged this weekend wants to hang out so hopefully it makes up for it.


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 4, 2021)

Personality >>> Looks


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 4, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Need to have bad boy nigger personality. Sex appeal vibes off the jump


I was getting nice guy vibes unironically he needs to be more cocky and funny


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah its just crazxy the amount of flirty/attention/ quadruple texting she was giving me on bumble, then as soon as I verified over Snap I was real BAM GONE total ghosting. like WTF
> 
> 
> And NO its not cause in my snaps I am ugly the snaps I send girls are always in the same lighting (ideal hollow cheek lighting) and pics I've posted here that u guys say I look good


That’s just how girls are bro. So many girls I talk to play with their hair, react well when I touch them, give me their number, etc. and then they go cold over text. It’s just a numbers game even once you’re Chad/chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> more thugmaxxing bro


JFL imagine 35 yo Amnesia thugmaxxing


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Had date lined up tonight with a hot blonde. She left the date because I showed up late. But a girl I banged this weekend wants to hang out so hopefully it makes up for it.


yep I had a date lined up tonight too and so far she hasnt texted me ALL DAY, we even facetimed two nights ago ahd she confired the date last night over text but all day today havent heard from her


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 4, 2021)

Brutal mulattopill ngl. Do u think she would have done this nigga the same way she did @Amnesia?









Nah.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> JFL imagine 35 yo Amnesia thugmaxxing


he would still benefit from a darker aura and manipulation, like i said in my last post, i bet i can slay if I were to use his photos ngl


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Personality >>> Looks


Having a connection with a girl is important which is difficult


Amnesia said:


> yep I had a date lined up tonight too and so far she hasnt texted me ALL DAY, we even facetimed two nights ago ahd she confired the date last night over text but all day today havent heard from her


Makes me feel better, I was feeling shitty because I wasted so much time putting my contacts in, wearing my lifts etc for her to flake. Not just bc I wanted to bang her but that I wasted my time. It seems like you’re texting these girls too much before the date which could cause the flake. Keep texting to logistics only. Figure out when she’s free and agree on a time and place. Confirm right before the date. No other texting. I can give you some tips if you want I’ve spent a lot of time learning game stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 4, 2021)

And btw ur shit at texting girls, reading ur texts made me get more secondhand embarrassment than the cumulative amount i’ve received in probably the past year


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Brutal mulattopill ngl. Do u think she would have done this nigga the same way she did @Amnesia?
> View attachment 1255943
> 
> View attachment 1255944
> ...


Yes. Idk how you guys don’t get the point that any guy can get flaked on regardless of looks.


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> he would still benefit from a darker aura and manipulation, like i said in my last post, i bet i can slay if I were to use his photos ngl


Bro how can amnesia fucking thugmaxx jfl. If you mean tattoos yah that can work for him but bitches are not gonna feel his dark aura through fucking tinder


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Aug 4, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> I was getting nice guy vibes unironically he needs to be more cocky and funny


True the girl is def a zoomer judging by her vibe. I feel that she has a funner, more playful personality than amnesia unironically.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> And btw ur shit at texting girls, reading ur texts made me get more secondhand embarrassment than the cumulative amount i’ve received in probably the past year


Ok, I am open to hearing feedback and how to text then, instead of just saying I'm shit how about tell me what to do diff


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> True the girl is def a zoomer judging by her vibe. I feel that she has a funner, more playful personality than amnesia unironically.


no shes 26


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> And btw ur shit at texting girls, reading ur texts made me get more secondhand embarrassment than the cumulative amount i’ve received in probably the past year


Drop a NT texting guide and help Amnesia out


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Ok, I am open to hearing feedback and how to text then, instead of just saying I'm shit how about tell me what to do diff


Stop being a robot


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Bro how can amnesia fucking thugmaxx jfl. If you mean tattoos yah that can work for him but bitches are not gonna feel his dark aura through fucking tinder


he can twist the truth and increase his smv by much more, like i do


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Ok, I am open to hearing feedback and how to text then, instead of just saying I'm shit how about tell me what to do diff


There is nothing wrong w your texting no need to jestermaxx through texts just get the number and Facetime where you can show of your personality more and break the ice


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> he can twist the truth and increase his smv by much more, like i do


Twist truth, bro I literally lie and say I’m 10 years younger than I really am on apps to get that teen pussy. I am dark triad af


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Bro how can amnesia fucking thugmaxx jfl. If you mean tattoos yah that can work for him but bitches are not gonna feel his dark aura through fucking tinder


----------



## eyelidcel (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Twist truth, bro I literally lie and say I’m 10 years younger than I really am on apps to get that teen pussy. I am dark triad af


mayb


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Drop a NT texting guide and help Amnesia out


Might have to ngl. He could learn a thing or two


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> bro I literally lie


clearly not enough, you've got much more room left, trust me


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> he can twist the truth and increase his smv by much more, like i do


His target audience is not hood rat bitches but maybe you should elab on this


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Brutal mulattopill ngl. Do u think she would have done this nigga the same way she did @Amnesia?
> View attachment 1255943
> 
> View attachment 1255944
> ...


Those contacts are comically fake


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

@kjsbdfiusdf drop a dark triad texting guide


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (Aug 4, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Those contacts are comically fake


So? Bitches don’t care if they’re real or fake tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> So? Bitches don’t care if they’re real or fake tbh


It needs to look realistic dude.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> clearly not enough, you've got much more room left, trust me


Bro I literally Larp and tell girls I am a male stripper And it’s crazy how much that turns girls on. But I usually save that till in person cause they get wet Af and it’s easy to then go for sex


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> His target audience is not hood rat bitches but maybe you should elab on this


doesn't matter, just appeal to your audience


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 4, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> That’s just how girls are bro. So many girls I talk to play with their hair, react well when I touch them, give me their number, etc. and then they go cold over text. It’s just a numbers game even once you’re Chad/chadlite


Trying to apply logic to such emotional creatures will never work. That's why you shouldn't beat yourself up about flakes. 

You need to always be talking to multiple girls so you can be like "oh well on to the next" if she does

That's why being average looking as a guy kinda sucks. Every opportunity you get you have to hope she doesn't flake or else you don't know how long it will take before you get another girl interested in you


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

no offence KJ but your slay count is 2 and he's over 100+ 


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> clearly not enough, you've got much more room left, trust me


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 4, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Trying to apply logic to such emotional creatures will never work. That's why you shouldn't beat yourself up about flakes.
> 
> You need to always be talking to multiple girls so you can be like "oh well on to the next" if she does
> 
> That's why being average looking as a guy kinda sucks. Every opportunity you get you have to hope she doesn't flake or else you don't know how long it will take before you get another girl interested in you


I am talking to 4 girls now 2 that I have already fucked. Those 2 are much easier to meet up with but still sucks that I got flaked on by 2 new leads this week. Will bang some new girls this weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> no offence KJ but your slay count is 2 and he's over 100+


I'm Jewish though


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I'm Jewish though


And?


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Ok, I am open to hearing feedback and how to text then, instead of just saying I'm shit how about tell me what to do diff


Start using some emojis, it is non nt if you don’t nowadays especially younger people. You dont have to use alot just know when to use the right ones in the right moment. Emojis can save alot of words and its playful.


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 4, 2021)

Even on Chadfish Forum girls after they send Nudes and Stuff Still ghost. Weird as Fuck tbh. Seems like its all numbers game you need to keep trying until one of them agrees to come over.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> And?


can manipulationmaxx easily


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Start using some emojis, it is non nt if you don’t nowadays especially younger people. You dont have to use alot just know when to use the right ones in the right moment. Emojis can save alot of words and its playful.


whats with all this cope? she flaked because unlimited and options and was probably bored I dont see a problem in his texting at all.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> whats with all this cope? she flaked because unlimited and options and was probably bored I dont see a problem in his texting at all.


she flaked cause she felt like she had a choice, when she shouldn't


----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 4, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Brutal mulattopill ngl. Do u think she would have done this nigga the same way she did @Amnesia?
> View attachment 1255943
> 
> View attachment 1255944
> ...







brutal gigachadpill


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> she flaked cause she felt like she had a choice, when she shouldn't


she probably didnt even ignore intentionally nowadays you just have to get lucky.. take the luckpill


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 4, 2021)

It’s not bad, I would personally try to flirt playfully and more to build rapporre instead of steady pushing for the meetup i think that might turn girls off. Also After you verified you’re not a catfish I would have made her send a snap too so It doesn’t seem like you’re constantly proving yourself to her. Yeah and don’t reopen with “hey”


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> It’s not bad, I would personally try to flirt playfully and more to build rapporre instead of steady pushing for the meetup i think that might turn girls off. Also After you verified you’re not a catfish I would have made her send a snap too so It doesn’t seem like you’re constantly proving yourself to her. Yeah and don’t reopen with “hey”


She did send a snap of herself if u re look at the second Snapchat screenshot

I mean reopening with hey, does it matter after I’ve been left on read fir over two weeks. I just wanted to see if my snap got opened, which it hasn

I find that u have to push for a meet up as soon as possible. Just talking too long is leaving urself to be ignored easy


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> whats with all this cope? she flaked because unlimited and options and was probably bored I dont see a problem in his texting at all.


Exactly she has hella options, Its cope until a bad boy chad on amnesia’s level vibes with her more so she choose him instead.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She did send a snap of herself if u re look at the second Snapchat screenshot
> 
> I mean reopening with hey, does it matter after I’ve been left on read fir over two weeks. I just wanted to see if my snap got opened, which it hasn
> 
> I find that u have to push for a meet up as soon as possible. Just talking too long is leaving urself to be ignored easy


1. Oh I didnt see that part
2. Yea, I wouldn't open with hey just because thats literally what every other guy says, I would come up with something else so I dont come off dry
3. Well it depends. If she is very invested initially then yeah you could push for it faster but if not then you wanna get her more interested.

Even if you do everything right you still wont close majority. Didnt you say you get ghosted 90 percent of the time? If so thats damn good actually, because that means you close 10 percent of your matches whiches actually good bro. Its still a numbers game


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 4, 2021)

Fuck this gay world


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 4, 2021)

ARE YOU FOR REAL??? 

fam you talk like a fucking robot.

You literally sound as if you're customer service. 

"Hello! Nice to meet you, what have you been up to this summer. "


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no shes 26


Her pics and messages are particularly trashy for that age. I would have assumed late teens.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 4, 2021)

What do your Tinder pictures look like?

You literally sent a picture of you with a fruit above your head to a foid btw.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 4, 2021)

Fam you don't need to be so polite and don't say stuff you that you don't care about like what she's been up to this summer. 

One of the reasons you sound like a robot is because you're not being your real self you're like an alien pretending to be a human.

Just genuinely say what's really on your mind stop being fake when you don't need to be. 

I feel like you're just overcomplicating this NT thing and that's why you're failing.

And especially if you're only hooking up. You could literally say "wanna fuck?" In one of your first 3 messages and that would work.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What do your Tinder pictures look like?
> 
> You literally sent a picture of you with a fruit above your head to a foid btw.


She asked me to. I sent a normal snap the first time holding the fruit then the second one I complied with her wish.
Dude it’s cause it’s a verification thing. Sending a pic either doing a random pose or holding a random object. It’s to verify ur not a catfish


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Fam you don't need to be so polite and don't say stuff you that you don't care about like what she's been up to this summer.
> 
> One of the reasons you sound like a robot is because you're not being your real self you're like an alien pretending to be a human.
> 
> ...


Lol u guys are more fucking autistic than me. Yea dude I’ll just say wanna fuck. That will work retard 

I’ve gotten so many lays from girls because I don’t act that way. They actually convince themselves they genuinely are just coming over to my place to JUST WATCH a tv show when in reality of course it’s to fuck. U can’t just say wanna fuck to girls holy fuck dude


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Lol u guys are more fucking autistic than me. Yea dude I’ll just say wanna fuck. That will work retard
> 
> I’ve gotten so many lays from girls because I don’t act that way. They actually convince themselves they genuinely are just coming over to my place to JUST WATCH a tv show when in reality of course it’s to fuck. U can’t just say wanna fuck to girls holy fuck dude


I'll literally do it now with my chadfish fam watch me


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She asked me to. I sent a normal snap the first time holding the fruit then the second one I complied with her wish.
> Dude it’s cause it’s a verification thing. Sending a pic either doing a random pose or holding a random object. It’s to verify ur not a catfish


Can't you just get verified on Tinder nowadays?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Lol u guys are more fucking autistic than me. Yea dude I’ll just say wanna fuck. That will work retard
> 
> I’ve gotten so many lays from girls because I don’t act that way. They actually convince themselves they genuinely are just coming over to my place to JUST WATCH a tv show when in reality of course it’s to fuck. U can’t just say wanna fuck to girls holy fuck dude


Btw this happened and I literally didn't have to say a single word


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Btw this happened and I literally didn't have to say a single word
> View attachment 1255977


I’m going to tell everyone here something. CHADFISH EXPERIMENTS DONT MEAN ANYTHING. U CANT ACTUALLY FOLLOW THRU AND MEET GIRLS SO IT DOESNT HOLD WEIGHT FOR REAL LIFE

dude I get meaaagea like that I get first messages of women saying “fuck me” but then there’s no follow up then I ACTUALLY MAKE A TIME AND PLACE TO MEET 

it’s one thing to have women flirt online but so many of them chicken out of just are “having fun” flirting with strangers online

chadfish experiments aren’t meaningful in any sense. I can get just as much initial interest as chadfishes but again it’s all talk until they actually drive out to meet u IRL


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 4, 2021)

She ghosted you cuz you aren't Vaccinated.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 4, 2021)

Jesus the amount of people on there who went to my school Jesus


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 4, 2021)

Girls flake after showing high interest





happens a lot

Maybe we need a bad boy texting guide


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 4, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls flake after showing high interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna test out my bad boy skills on my trucelfish account


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Gonna test out my bad boy skills on my trucelfish account


Tbh my texting game is pretty similar to amnesia’s and I’ve been ghosted/flaked by girls who approached me irl 

Shits frustrating when you see same girls with less attractive guys


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 4, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls flake after showing high interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...





looksmaxxer234 said:


> Gonna test out my bad boy skills on my trucelfish account





Biggdink said:


> Tbh my texting game is pretty similar to amnesia’s and I’ve been ghosted/flaked by girls who approached me irl
> 
> Shits frustrating when you see same girls with less attractive guys


At this point I think you both niggas are DM discussing how to gaslight this forum even more


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 4, 2021)

U look suspicious 




it's over if a girl says that


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Tbh my texting game is pretty similar to amnesia’s and I’ve been ghosted/flaked by girls who approached me irl
> 
> Shits frustrating when you see same girls with less attractive guys





volcelfatcel said:


> At this point I think you both niggas are DM discussing how to gaslight this forum even more


Looks theory is dead. I know exactly what you mean, I see hot girls with much less better looking guys than me and it frustrates me to no end. Like I just went to the gym and saw two really hot girls working out with extremely average dudes that I mogged in both Looks Height and muscles


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Looks theory is dead. I know exactly what you mean, I see hot girls with much less better looking guys than me and it frustrates me to no end. Like I just went to the gym and saw two really hot girls working out with extremely average dudes that I mogged in both Looks Height and muscles


The bluepill is more brutal than the blackpill. Nothing more painful than seeing a Stacy with a guy you mog.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The bluepill is more brutal than the blackpill. Nothing more painful than seeing a Stacy with a guy you mog.


Instead of tinkering with my text game I would probably have more success if I just went over to a Stacy‘s boyfriend and punched him in the face and then slap the girls ass, that would have a bigger chance of me picking her up then 10 more cosmetic surgeries


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 4, 2021)

In sexual as well as regular non sexual interactions thats just how women are. Like where I work at, there are always women just not showing up for their shifts, because some boy didnt text them so they had an emotional breakdown or because they are on their period and they feel bad and dont want to call in and say that. Women are not designed to handle all this stimulus that modern society throws at them, and they are subject to emotional changes in the moment, so with the thousand guys in her messages and all the shit going through her brain she might feel great one minute ready to suck your cum through a straw, but the next minute she doesnt even want to leave her room


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 4, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> ARE YOU FOR REAL???
> 
> fam you talk like a fucking robot.
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you're non NT. This is my biggest problem, I literally act like a robot because I have no emotions. How the fuck do I even get girls even when I'm good looking if im aspie af? I literally have to act. No social development also no emotions. It's over. Gotta get into acting 😢


----------



## Yliaster (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Looks theory is dead. I know exactly what you mean, I see hot girls with much less better looking guys than me and it frustrates me to no end. Like I just went to the gym and saw two really hot girls working out with extremely average dudes that I mogged in both Looks Height and muscles



Looks theory isn't dead,its just that women are oversaturated with options+ I first heard this from Incelmatics,basically what he
said is that women are tired of men ,simply because of how abundant and oversaturated they are with male attention on a daily
hourly basis.He then used this analogy of someone feeding you your favorite food everyday,eventually you will get sick of it and vomit.
Well that's basically how modern western women today are becoming with men.Here's the quick video below where he said it.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 4, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The bluepill is more brutal than the blackpill. Nothing more painful than seeing a Stacy with a guy you mog.


Depends on your POV, maybe if your chad but it's lifefuel for subhumans.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 4, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> That's what happens when you're non NT. This is my biggest problem, I literally act like a robot because I have no emotions. How the fuck do I even get girls even when I'm good looking if im aspie af? I literally have to act. No social development also no emotions. It's over. Gotta get into acting 😢


It's cuz ur too connected with nature. In nature when you want sex you just do it.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 4, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> It's cuz ur too connected with nature. In nature when you want sex you just do it.


The problem is that I literally don't feel anything, no matter what I react or listen to. I feel bored no matter what. I can't feel sadness, happiness, nostalgia, or anything. I think it's a chemical imbalance or something happening in my brain, or maybe my accident gave me permanent brain damage. I have concentration, memory issues of an alzheimer patient. I have no dreams when sleeping kid thru adult. Something's up. Maybe trauma due to suffering of my shitty childhood. I have trouble starting a conversation maybe due to the lack of social development growing up, and it consciously affects me everytime, I feel like my brain is inferior maybe due to a lack of brain development, or the deformity caused my frontal bone to recede and give me a loss of brain volume.


----------



## Over (Aug 4, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She has my ideal body type, she seems flirty and into me RIGHT well ended up going no where. THIS TYPE OF CONVO HAPPENS ALL THE TIME
> 
> 
> EDIT: nvm
> ...


Its Henry Gandy morph or virgin in 2021… its over


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 5, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> The problem is that I literally don't feel anything, no matter what I react or listen to. I feel bored no matter what. I can't feel sadness, happiness, nostalgia, or anything. I think it's a chemical imbalance or something happening in my brain, or maybe my accident gave me permanent brain damage. I have concentration, memory issues of an alzheimer patient. I have no dreams when sleeping kid thru adult. Something's up. Maybe trauma due to suffering of my shitty childhood. I have trouble starting a conversation maybe due to the lack of social development growing up, and it consciously affects me everytime, I feel like my brain is inferior maybe due to a lack of brain development, or the deformity caused my frontal bone to recede and give me a loss of brain volume.


Nice @ArvidGustavsson impression


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 5, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> The problem is that I literally don't feel anything, no matter what I react or listen to. I feel bored no matter what. I can't feel sadness, happiness, nostalgia, or anything. I think it's a chemical imbalance or something happening in my brain, or maybe my accident gave me permanent brain damage. I have concentration, memory issues of an alzheimer patient. I have no dreams when sleeping kid thru adult. Something's up. Maybe trauma due to suffering of my shitty childhood. I have trouble starting a conversation maybe due to the lack of social development growing up, and it consciously affects me everytime, I feel like my brain is inferior maybe due to a lack of brain development, or the deformity caused my frontal bone to recede and give me a loss of brain volume.



curious do u have porn addiction/ masturbation addiction?

or do u jack off to porn like a lot every day


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 5, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> curious do u have porn addiction/ masturbation addiction?
> 
> or do u jack off to porn like a lot every day


Sometimes, I fap to porn If I'm bored.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 5, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Sometimes, I fap to porn If I'm bored.


try not to

i feel so lifeless because im fucking perma jacking off so much to porn and its rly bad and my dopamine receptors are fucking fried to death i remember i was way more energetic and just idk felt better back before i became this

u can lower it slowly if ur doing it in high volumes or do cold turkey but its risky that way and see what happens


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 5, 2021)

u should've went off on her at that point, have some character ffs


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> View attachment 1256071
> u should've went off on her at that point, have some character ffs


what do u mean "went off"

she was complimenting me


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> what do u mean "went off"
> 
> she was complimenting me


seemed like a backhanded compliment to me idk i would've bullied her playfully in return girls love that shit, being nice and "robotic" with ur responses will turn them off even while having good looks


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> seemed like a backhanded compliment to me idk i would've bullied her playfully in return girls love that shit, being nice and "robotic" with ur responses will turn them off even while having good looks



the few times I have tried playful banter where I maybe make fun of the girl a bit the girls LOSE THEIR MIND and take it personal and either block me ghost me or get offended and shit. For rea girls have giant egos and cant take even sarcastic banter for the most part, they arnet smart enough to understand shit like that

again just my experience

basically interacting with women in general i find absolutely insufferable


----------



## .👽. (Aug 5, 2021)

your text game sucks dick bro (  )


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the few times I have tried playful banter where I maybe make fun of the girl a bit the girls LOSE THEIR MIND and take it personal and either block me ghost me or get offended and shit. For rea girls have giant egos and cant take even sarcastic banter for the most part, they arnet smart enough to understand shit like that
> 
> again just my experience
> 
> basically interacting with women in general i find absolutely insufferable


that's why i completely gave up on this shit. all these games of getting ghosted for no apparent reason is not worth my time. focusing on myself and health cuz that's what matters to me the most at the end of the day


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> your text game sucks dick bro (  )


yeah lets hear what type of stuff u woulda said


----------



## .👽. (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah lets hear what type of stuff u woulda said


im not a chad like u or an expert but u sound kinda beta (fuck i sound like   ) im doing Smalltalk 2-3 messages and ask them on a date tbh. exchange numbers and plan everything. i dont message anything else.


----------



## lutte (Aug 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> approached


I though you were a low tier normie?


----------



## lutte (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Height


tales


----------



## stuckneworleans (Aug 5, 2021)

Autismmaxxed, you dried her pussy by giving into her demands and not having a swagger


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 5, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> I'll literally do it now with my chadfish fam watch me


tag me bhai


----------



## Weed (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 5, 2021)

Hey


----------



## xefo (Aug 5, 2021)

let me login to your tinder text some girls for u then give the acc back


----------



## alainchalamet (Aug 5, 2021)

What if you turn the whole thing around and accuse the girl of catfishing, make her send pics etc? Like it makes you go crazy so why not just switch it up?


----------



## fogdart (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Ok, I am open to hearing feedback and how to text then, instead of just saying I'm shit how about tell me what to do diff


To me, it seems like you go through too much to prove yourself that you're a real person, which is incongruent with what IRL Chads do to get pussy. Theoretically, a 24yo Chad would not jump through hoops to prove that he's real or even stay on bumble for that long to get pussy. A 24yo Chad will have a decent social life, an abundance of pussy and social media presence - he's definitely not on Bumble for long, let alone snapping with various fruits to prove that he's real. My advice is to act more nonchalant: if you send one snap to prove that you're real and she doesn't believe just move on.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 5, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Looks theory isn't dead,its just that women are oversaturated with options+ I first heard this from Incelmatics,basically what he
> said is that women are tired of men ,simply because of how abundant and oversaturated they are with male attention on a daily
> hourly basis.He then used this analogy of someone feeding you your favorite food everyday,eventually you will get sick of it and vomit.
> Well that's basically how modern western women today are becoming with men.Here's the quick video below where he said it.



Yeah I think this the the brutal reality. This is the issue with social media. Its very easy to talk to lots of people at once. I doubt pre internet era people were talking to 20+ options at once.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Bro I literally Larp and tell girls I am a male stripper And it’s crazy how much that turns girls on. But I usually save that till in person cause they get wet Af and it’s easy to then go for sex


Won’t they ask you to dance for them later? Can you walk the talk?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> Won’t they ask you to dance for them later? Can you walk the talk?


i taken em to the bedroom put on hip hop and grind on them and it 100 percent leads to sex

every girl i have told I am astripper believes it absolutely and always wants to ask more questions and is intrigued and even some ask me to rate their body cause they want to be strippers some girls have stripper FOR ME after me saying I amk a stripper


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

1) Her pheno is hot, but it screams 'mentally ill slut'. So weirdass behavior is to be expected.
2) Her first comment to you is to get matching tattoos. Very aggresive, screams like 'lets do something crazy'

Your response was just very laidback and chill, totally different than the vibe this girl is bringing. So she lost interest quick.

Unironically u don't have matching vibes/personality. She probably fucked some aggressive high tier normie that sent her a dickpic or something tbh.


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Having a connection with a girl is important which is difficult
> 
> Makes me feel better, I was feeling shitty because I wasted so much time putting my contacts in, wearing my lifts etc for her to flake. Not just bc I wanted to bang her but that I wasted my time. It seems like you’re texting these girls too much before the date which could cause the flake. Keep texting to logistics only. Figure out when she’s free and agree on a time and place. Confirm right before the date. No other texting. I can give you some tips if you want I’ve spent a lot of time learning game stuff.


Make a small guide 

you say you don’t text at all beside logistic?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Aug 5, 2021)

Larp jfl


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Ok, I am open to hearing feedback and how to text then, instead of just saying I'm shit how about tell me what to do diff


just be koo


----------



## TITUS (Aug 5, 2021)

Your conversation is probably too non NT. Just look at how she writes, 4 words per line and you write what she must consider a wall of text, maybe start learning ebonics.


----------



## TITUS (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Bro I literally Larp and tell girls I am a male stripper And it’s crazy how much that turns girls on. But I usually save that till in person cause they get wet Af and it’s easy to then go for sex


Don't they ask you to do a stripper dance for them?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Don't they ask you to do a stripper dance for them?


And I ask them if they have any 1’s on them, it ain’t free

I have never had an issue larping as a stripper


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 6, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Btw this happened and I literally didn't have to say a single word
> View attachment 1255977


which chad are u using to chadfish? post pics


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 6, 2021)

She seemed interested at first
Seemed she got turned off for some reason later...
Probably the non-NT vibes


----------



## Lars (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia my boy you indeed sound kinda like a ice cold robot serial killer with that text game


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 6, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> which chad are u using to chadfish? post pics


I use Arvid. I've done it before.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 6, 2021)

Looks theory in the way it was originally conceived by the PSL community is simply a joke, an old superstition, a collection of fables and myths of the ancients in 2021.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Aug 6, 2021)

this is why the ntpill is the most brutal one u have to take


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 6, 2021)

Have you tried sounding more autistic? That’ll catch em off guard


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the few times I have tried playful banter where I maybe make fun of the girl a bit the girls LOSE THEIR MIND


i think it's because you're generally a lot better looking than the girls you're texting, and they take it a lot more personally when it comes from Chad. 

They're more likely to see it as you being full of yourself as opposed to banter if it were to come from a more normie looking guy


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 6, 2021)

@Amnesia you unironically need to become more NT

also dont take it personal when girls flake or disappear

just met a girl a few days ago from warm approach, talked for a long time and she seemed super down, touching me, giving iois, etc. SHE asked ME for MY number and then just never texted me.

women are flighty and retarded and have infinite options, why take a risk/go through the effort even for a gigachad when you can just fuck one of your exes or the booty call chadlite youve known for five years

This is why social circle and CONTIUITY is so important. If you ever have a break between social circles (longer=worse exponentially) or take a nonstandard life path which takes you of normie circulation you will suffer and have a much harder time getting laid regardless of looks. Theres a reason why everyone still wants to go to college even though its retardedly expensive and 90% of degrees are worthless; theres a reason why everyone wants to wagie even tho we live in a society: IT HELPS YOU GET LAID

The only way out of this is to embrace a weird niche identity/aesthetic that is established/feminized enough to have lots of women in it but even that suffers from late adopter tax.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 6, 2021)

someone drop a NT or darktriad game text


----------



## Shebe (Aug 8, 2021)

you sound like you’re reading random lines from a script


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Aug 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Twist truth, bro I literally lie and say I’m 10 years younger than I really am on apps to get that teen pussy. I am dark triad af


be me:
- make yourself 6 years younger to get that sweet 18/19 year old pussy
- invent an italian name to hide failo sandcel-name
- claim you're single
- only give them a new created snap account instead of your phone number

= success


----------



## IHateMyself (Aug 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She has my ideal body type, she seems flirty and into me RIGHT well ended up going no where. THIS TYPE OF CONVO HAPPENS ALL THE TIME
> 
> 
> EDIT: nvm
> ...


Bro you fumbling so hard, please give your account to some NT user here and pay him to setup dates


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 15, 2021)

@Amnesia do you lie on your tinder account and put an age in your 20s?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She asked me to. I sent a normal snap the first time holding the fruit then the second one I complied with her wish.
> Dude it’s cause it’s a verification thing. Sending a pic either doing a random pose or holding a random object. It’s to verify ur not a catfish


just send a vid of talking to her next time it's better


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 15, 2021)

Mr_Norwood said:


> @Amnesia do you lie on your tinder account and put an age in your 20s?


Yes 22




Latebloomer10 said:


> just send a vid of talking to her next time it's better


not better when my voice is shit lol


----------



## thecel (Sep 1, 2021)

Spoiler: mogs me


----------

